# Gas Logs Not Getting Gas?



## hicarbon (Oct 20, 2009)

My parents just installed a set of gas logs in their fireplace and had the tank filled; however, whenever trying to light it there is no spark. My dad unhooked the line from the logs and found that the line does have gas in it but the logs aren't igniting. The model of logs that they have installed are Style Selection model SSD24TA. There is a brand new battery in the ignite switch. Please, any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 21, 2009)

First, I'd test the "new" battery with a multimeter to verify the voltage is what it's supposed to be.
If it is, look for a loose connection in the ignition system...
It may be also be a bad ground...


----------



## jmprokup (Nov 25, 2009)

Not to hi-jack this thread, but I have a question regarding the SSD24TA model, which we recently installed in our house.  When we run the fireplace without any of the logs in place, it works fine. Yet, when we place the faux logs in place according to the instructions and then light the fireplace, it shuts off after about a minute.  When we first experienced the problem (before learning it would run without the logs), we thought it was a problem with the thermocouple; but the pilot light seems to be directed right at it and keeps it pretty hot during operation.

I checked the troubleshooting section of the manual, and it's possible that we are not getting enough ventilation to the fireplace; but there is a good deal of space around the fireplace and fresh air doesn't seem to be the problem.

Any thoughts?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 26, 2009)

Sounds to me like a log (or logs) are too close to the pilot assembly.
Thermocouples (& thermopiles) work on a temperature differential 
principle & if the heat is too even (contained - not able to disperse) 
around them, they simply stop generating millivolts, the magnets close & the gas flow stops...
Check the positioning of the log closest to the pilot assembly...


----------



## jmprokup (Nov 29, 2009)

DAKSY,

You are well deserving of your "Master of Fire" title.  We took the log right in front of the thermocouple and, instead of inserting it into the metal flange where its bolts usually fit, we just moved it forward a bit and leaned it up against the flange to give a bit more space between the log and the thermocouple.  So far, this seems to be working like a charm.  I don't imagine that it's a problem to lean the log against the metal rather than inserting the bolts (which stick out the back of the log) into the flange; but if someone thinks that's a really bad idea, I'm game for any advice.

Thanks again and best regards.


----------

